

Dame of What? - firefoxd
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2013/11/dame-of-what.html

======
itsybitsycoder
Does anyone know what "ruritannical" means? I Googled it but everything seems
to point back to this quote.

~~~
knapp
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruritania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruritania)

